# Sustanon and hgh at the same time?



## bcheck736 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is it a good idea to use a low dosage of hgh (2 IUs, 5x a week) with Sustanon? Wondering if this will put way to much stress on the body during PCT.

Would plan to do 500mg of sustanon a week w the hgh 5 days a week. After 12 weeks stop the sustanon but continue the hgh for six months.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't understand the question.  Are you taking low dose HGH and Sustanon during PCT?

The low dose HGH isn't a problem; I do it myself.  But the whole sustanon PCT thing is throwing me off.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

joliver said:


> I don't understand the question.  Are you taking low dose HGH and Sustanon during PCT?
> 
> The low dose HGH isn't a problem; I do it myself.  But the whole sustanon PCT thing is throwing me off.



Same here. Pct and a suppressed htpa don't fit too well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

I think that the OP thinks that GH will somehow effect his recovery, he isn't saying he is running sust in PCT.

OP - GH will not effect your PCT at all. In fact running the GH during PCT will help you with recovery and maintaining your gains you made during the cycle.  What is your PCT plan?


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. Let me clarify:

I'm running sustanon for 12 weeks while also running a low dosage of hgh and hcg. (And 1mg or armidex a week as well)

After 12 weeks I plan to discontinue the sustanon and hcg  while continuing the hgh and then start my PCT. 

I just see a lot of people saying you shouldn't take hgh while on cycle. So I was wondering if this is bc your body is shutting off the production of too many things at once and during pct it will be difficult for it to recover?

For PCT I was planning on doing:

Week 13: 20mg x 2 per day
Week 14-16: 20 mg x 1 per day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Let me clarify:
> 
> I'm running sustanon for 12 weeks while also running a low dosage of hgh and hcg. (And 1mg or armidex a week as well)
> 
> ...



Whoever told you that taking hgh while on cycle is bad needs blunt force trauma applied to the skull.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 3, 2014)

I guess I could have answered the question regardless of the specifics. HGH is good...on cycle...off cycle. Good stuff. I love it.


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 3, 2014)

The guy who told me I was an idiot was in this forum. I think he said it because it's my first cycle. Or maybe because I'm only 26. Not too sure.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

By all means, stick with the gh year round if you can. As for sust, it sticks around longer as the dacanoate and isocaproate are long esters. Longer than cyp or enan. Best of luck.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> The guy who told me I was an idiot was in this forum. I think he said it because it's my first cycle. Or maybe because I'm only 26. Not too sure.



Maybe someone got their letters mixed up. HCG and HGH. Not sure some guys don't suggest running hcg on cycle and some do. But running hGh is a good thing anytime. 

Whatever you do don't through the guy under the bus. Just know from here on out that hgh is good all the time.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Let me clarify:
> 
> I'm running sustanon for 12 weeks while also running a low dosage of hgh and hcg. (And 1mg or armidex a week as well)
> 
> ...



Again, you can run gh while on cycle, and off. No worries.


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. 

What is your opinion on running 250mg of sustanon a week vs. 500mg?

I started out with 250mg to see how my body would react but I am being told it's a waste and I need to double my dosage. Would love to hear your opinion on why or why not to.

I read the average male produces 77mg of test a week so I know that even though 250mg is a replacement dosage by doctors it's still higher than anyone can naturally produce.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate it.
> 
> What is your opinion on running 250mg of sustanon a week vs. 500mg?
> 
> ...




Well since your asking. 

Sust is not a good choice for a first time user. A much better choice would be test e or c @ 500 a week. 
Keep your dose the same from start to end.

If sust is all you  an get then maybe rethink starting the cycle.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 3, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> Thanks guys! I appreciate it.
> 
> What is your opinion on running 250mg of sustanon a week vs. 500mg?
> 
> ...



Remember that your system may never fully recover to pre AAS test levels and its too bad you already started because you need to have basic knowledge of what you are using.

250/week would be a waste because that dose will completely shutdown your endo-test production. No point in shutting down your system to get slightly above average test numbers...especially if youre young and at a good level already. Im just gonna assume you havent had any type of bloodwork done or even know why you would be doing so. 

IMO you should stop now and study up on some of this necessary shit. If youve already started and are not going to stop...Run 500mg a week.


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 3, 2014)

I had my test levels checked before hand. It was 676. So sustanon shits down all natural production but test e or c doesn't? Why is sustanon such a bad choice for first timers? Just too powerful?


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shuts*

I've pinned twice. (One time per week) Can I just stop cold turkey? Think I should?


----------



## will (Mar 3, 2014)

No offense but asking all these questions ur asking then I believe yes u should stop now. Seems like u have a little more to learn before u need to start pinning


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Whoever told you that taking hgh while on cycle is bad needs blunt force trauma applied to the skull.



I love that band!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

bcheck736 said:


> I had my test levels checked before hand. It was 676. So sustanon shits down all natural production but test e or c doesn't? Why is sustanon such a bad choice for first timers? Just too powerful?



its sucks for first cycles IMO because yo have to wait a month before starting your PCT.  Its a long miserable month.

Also your PCT is weak. You didn't say what you're taking, but I'm assuming by the 20mg you mean nolva? You need clomid as well.

Don't just stop your cycle now.

Up the dose to 500. 250 isn't much more than what you are producing naturally.  Its a sub-therapeutic dose considering the goal of the cycle.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> its sucks for first cycles IMO because yo have to wait a month before starting your PCT.  Its a long miserable month.
> 
> Also your PCT is weak. You didn't say what you're taking, but I'm assuming by the 20mg you mean nolva? You need clomid as well.
> 
> ...



Why not get some prop or tpp and run it for about 3 weeks while the sustanon clears? Simple solution to a shitty problem. Then you only have to wait a few days to start....


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 3, 2014)

Not too sure what I can get my hands on but I will definitely try. What dose and how many times per week should I dose it? How long should I wait to start it up?


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 4, 2014)

Prop and Tpp will be waaaay to complicated for you at this time. Your knowledge of what you're stickin in your body is embarrassing. This is a mess! You need to read about first cycles and proper PCT. There are plenty of stickies on this board. Run that Sust at 500mgs/wk until youve got your hands on clomid & nolv. Run a proper PCT and get off that shit. You have lots more to read and learn if this is somethin you seriously wanna play with.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## bcheck736 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shrugs, I been reading man! Non stop for about a month before I even started. I ask these questions bc everyone has a different opinion on pct dosage. When people recommend a pct I'm assuming they do it based on the dosage the person was taking. So since I'm running a different dosage, hgh, an ai, and hcg....I'm still confused what a good pct plan/dosage for my stack would be. Haven't seen the same exact stack and dosage on a sticky or another thread yet. 

I understand that everyone feels sustanon is shitty but test is test. One may be easier to taper off of but the sust is from a trusted source so I went with it.

I'm not some idiot that's just injecting stuff, however I don't know everything....that's why I'm here, taking advice from strangers. 
If I had a nickel for how many time I see people just straight talking shit to someone bc they don't know every single thing, I wouldn't need to be ripped bc id be so filthy rich. Haha. At some point you didn't know everything. That's what these forums are about. I'm here bc I want to be safe and do it correctly. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## will (Mar 4, 2014)

We have all limited on our knowledge at one time or another, but what SHRUGS is saying is u still aren't knowledgeable enough to have started ur blast. Sus is not shifty, just not the best choice for a begginer. U really need to study more before u ever start another cycle. Being able to set up a correct pct is more important than pinning urself with test.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 4, 2014)

Exit this mess properly immediately and then learn more please.
!SHRUGS!


----------

